# Podcast Interview



## Jon Sprunk (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey folks!
Adventures in SciFi Publishing has put up my interview on their site, packaged with interviews with world-reknown agent Joshua Bilmes and uber-author Peter V. Brett. You can find it at:
AISFP 89 – Bilmes, Brett, and Sprunk
Thanks to Mr. Jonathan Schiefer for sitting down with me.
Oh, and Lou, sorry about getting your title wrong.

Best,
Jon


----------

